# Educating a Child in the Bible



## PuritanZealot (Dec 31, 2010)

My wife and I have a four month old daughter and my wife has begun purchasing the usual "Baby Mozart" and "Oxbridge Baby" which is a DVD that teaches the infant to speak properly, it's by a paediatric doctor and is very good.
Anyway, we have also begun thinking about how to catechise her once she is able to hold conversations with us and plan to begin the work in grace with her as soon as possible. I was wondering if anyone knew of any real baby/toddler resources to get the first few experiences to be of God and Christ. We have our catechism by Gadsby and will be using that extensively, as well as the Gospel Standard Articles of faith and Church rules booklets, but I'm talking real infant stuff.
Anyone done anything similar?


----------



## TexanRose (Dec 31, 2010)

I highly recommend the book "Leading Little Ones to God" by Marian Schoolland. 

Amazon.com: Leading Little Ones to God: A Child's Book of Bible Teachings (9780802851208): Marian M. Schoolland: Books

It contains simple "lessons" that you can read aloud, and covers all the really basic things; God's attributes, sin, the law, Jesus' life on earth, redemption, the Holy Spirit, etc. It's written simply enough that children as young as two or three could get quite a lot out of it (and older children too). Caution: the edition linked above does contain some vague images of Christ. There is another edition with fewer illustrations and none of Jesus, but I can't find it online.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Dec 31, 2010)

Joey Allen wrote _Big Thoughts for Little Thinkers_. I browsed through a few in the series. They seem like a good starter.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 31, 2010)

I like the Big Thoughts books. We also had hand motions for the first number of children's catechism answers which were enthusiastically enjoyed before the kids could say the words. The more grandiose the better! (God -- point up -- made all things -- wildly sweep the hand from side to side.)


----------

